# ASUS Berkeley-GL8E is it slowing down faster parts?



## satire.Guy

Recently I was tolled that my motherboard, an ASUS Berkeley-GL8E, may be preventing other parts of my system from performing at their full potential. 

I have a Q6600 processor, 3GB RAM, and an Nvidia 8800 gts video card. Is my motherboard preventing my computer from running at its best?


----------



## Kesava

it doesnt seem to be... unless it didnt have a high enough fsb or the pci-e slot ran at x4.

but according to the specs there arent any problems like that 

Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS IPIBL-LA
HP/Compaq name: Berkeley-GL8E  
CPU/Processor  Socket: 775  
Front-side bus (FSB)  800 MHz, 1066 MHz, 1333 MHz (processor dependent)

Chipset  Northbridge: Intel G33
Southbridge: ICH9R

BIOS features  System BIOS core brand: Award
Keyboard combination to used to enter BIOS: F10

Form factor  Micro-ATX: 9.6 in X 9.6 in

Memory  Dual channel memory architecture
Four 240-pin DDR2 DIMM sockets
Supported DIMM types:
DDR2-800
DDR2-667
Non-ECC memory only, unbuffered
Supports 2 GB DDR2 DIMMs
Supports 8 GB on 64 bit PCs
Supports 4 GB* on 32 bit PCs

Expansion slots  One PCI
One PCI Express x16 graphics (for a graphics card)
Two PCI Express x1 (for cards such as network, sound, tv-tuner)


----------



## StrangleHold

Being a HP/Compaq board it probably doesnt have any overclocking features but running at stock settings theres not that much difference between chipsets but a few points one way or another. If its running stable it should be fine.


----------

